# Darn you Outlander fan-girls!



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I hadn't even heard of _Outlander_ before this forum. I snagged it when it was "on sale" for $1.75. I had thought about joining the Outlander book klub, but that didn't work out for me. I picked it up a few weeks ago because I was going on back-to-back car trips (don't worry, DH was driving) and figured it would be a nice, long novel to get me through all the traveling.

Now I am completely hooked! I must know what happens to Jamie and Claire! I have all these other books to read on my Kindle, but I keep thinking about _Dragonfly in Amber_ (that's the next one, right?) and what will happen to them


Spoiler



in Rome


.

So, thanks for the great recommendation


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes _Dragonfly in Amber_ is next.
Then _Voyager_, _Drums of Autumn_, _The Fiery Cross_, and _A Breath of Snow and Ashes_.
You should finish up just in time for the 9-22-09 release of _An Echo in the Bone_!

Keep readin' and ENJOY!


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

The other books can wait.  Get Dragonfly in Amber, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I had problems getting my cousin to read them, she finally got tired of me nagging her and picked up Outlander (I even bought her a DTB before kindles were out) ha ha ha ha ha ha got her - on the kindle (she has my spare K so has access to all the books) LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

marianner said:


> I hadn't even heard of _Outlander_ before this forum. I snagged it when it was "on sale" for $1.75. I had thought about joining the Outlander book klub, but that didn't work out for me. I picked it up a few weeks ago because I was going on back-to-back car trips (don't worry, DH was driving) and figured it would be a nice, long novel to get me through all the traveling.
> 
> Now I am completely hooked! I must know what happens to Jamie and Claire! I have all these other books to read on my Kindle, but I keep thinking about _Dragonfly in Amber_ (that's the next one, right?) and what will happen to them
> 
> ...


Hee-Hee. We love to hook people on Jamie and Claire.

Warning: When you start Dragonfly in Amber, you may think you skipped a book. You didn't. All will become clear, and that's all I'm going to say about it.

Feel free to drop into the Klub and ask questions or bring up a point for discussion any time.

Get busy reading. You won't be sorry.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Warning: When you start Dragonfly in Amber, you may think you skipped a book. You didn't. All will become clear, and that's all I'm going to say about it.


Thanks for the tip  I actually kinda felt that way just reading the description on amazon!



Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Feel free to drop into the Klub and ask questions or bring up a point for discussion any time.


Thanks  I've actually already been reading a bit on the first Outlander book klub threads. It's always interesting to hear other people's perspectives on a book.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just figured this thread needed a link or two:


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have decided, because of the Outlander folks, to also get the audio versions.  I've been looking at some kind of a Mp3 player so I can download them and listen while I walk or do dishes, etc.  
deb


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

You'll find lots of differing opinions about mp3 players for audiobooks.
Features you must absolutely get are: (1) bookmarking capability, and (2) good fast forward/rewind functionality.

I currently use a 4Gb Creative Zen (wish I had sprung for the 8 or 16 Gb). 
I really like it & use it exclusively for audiobooks; my daughter has the 8GB & a friend got the 16 GB.
If I were getting something new, I might look for one that had bluetooth headphone support.
(You know you can add mp3 files to the Kindles? But you then have a rather clunky mp3 player to deal with)

I originally had an iRiver H10 20Gb (no longer made) & I killed the headphone jack (it still works great as an external mini-hard drive)
I next got a Samsung Sansa View but I found that the FF/RW function was horrible.
If you want something other than an i-something, you might check out http://www.anythingbutipod.com/ for its reviews.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you very much for those tips, Carol.  I do not really want I-something because of the lack of ff/rewind capability.  I'm glad you mentioned the Sandisk Sansa View.  I have one that I love for my music and thought about using it.  
I've been wondering about a Zune.  Probably because Harvey is silenting enabling.  
Again, thank you.
deb


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Since you've got a View, definitely try it out. Maybe a firmware upgrade fixed the ff/rw. If that was fixed, I thought it would be a very sweet player.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have Ipod and Sansa.  I like them both, but the Sansa is much slimmer and lighter to carry around when cleaning, exercising, etc.
deb


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Deb - I was just seeing that 'anything but ipod' has an article specifically on mp3 players for audiobooks. Definitely check it out:
http://www.anythingbutipod.com/archives/2009/05/guide-to-audiobooks-on-mp3-players.php


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks.  I'm on the site, but didn't see that.  I'm going to go research right now.  
KB folks are the best.
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am so exicited.  I went to my library's website.  Installed Overload onto my computer.  And I'm currently downloading a book to transfer to my Ipod.  I only have my Ipod with me at my mom's.  I'm going to at least listen to this book and see what I think.  When I get home I'll try another book on my Sansa and see which I like better.  
Best part....It was free.
deb


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I think audiobooks from a library are the best thing since sliced bread 





































I use ours constantly! I'm an avid devourer of audiobooks and could not afford to buy them all (although i did break down and get an audible.com subscription because there are some books I listen to over & over again: the Outlander series, the Twilight series, the Mists of Avalon (which comes in 4 parts), the Skulduggery Pleasant series)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Outlander is the series I really want to listen to, but I don't want to commit myself to such a large group yet until I see if I'm going to use it a lot.  
deb


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I LOVE the Outlander series.  Wish I could snag some of them for $1.75!!!  Man!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I LOVE the Outlander series. Wish I could snag some of them for $1.75!!! Man!


Most of us got the first book for $1.75. That was definitely a bargain.

Maybe you would like to join us in the book klub. We're on The Fiery Cross. We hope to be done with the last two books before the next one comes out on 9/22. That will be a free-for-all discussion. Hope to see you there.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I finally read Outlander last night, and I have to say it's been a long time since I was this emotionally overwhelmed by a book. The writing sucked me in so quickly, I found I was completely unaware of anything else for hours. My husband would come check on me and I kid you not, it would take me a minute or so just to pull myself back into contemporary life. I'm actually afraid to pick up Dragonfly in Amber--if it does the same thing, I'll spend the rest of the week reading the series & get absolutely nothing done! LOL And if it's a letdown from the first book, I'd probably be devastated. I have a trip this weekend & thought about reading Dragonfly through that, but I'm not sure I can safely read these in public. Aside from the


Spoiler



sex & violence making me jumpy


, I'd be likely to get on the wrong plane or trip over something while trying to read & walk! 



Spoiler



I will say I found most of the last quarter of the book (from Wentworth on) astonishingly terrifyingly brutal. I've read more graphic viciousness, but rarely been affected by it. Since I never read spoilers, I had no idea this was coming and that likely increased the impact. Truly amazing writing throughout, even in those parts. Needless to say, I was up for the remainder of the night after finishing this one!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

You read it in one night?  You are a very fast reader or either the Kindle books _are _abridged.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL--started at 3 PM, finished just before 11 PM.  This is what makes Kindle so blasted expensive for me--I read ridiculously fast and in most cases I end up buying the sequel the minute I finish the current book.  Prior to the Kindle, I did a lot of rereading, but with all this available at my fingertips, it's taking a lot of self discipline to keep from overspending.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I read this one in the morning or early evening, and saved something light and funny for before bedtime.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I finally read Outlander last night, and I have to say it's been a long time since I was this emotionally overwhelmed by a book. The writing sucked me in so quickly, I found I was completely unaware of anything else for hours. My husband would come check on me and I kid you not, it would take me a minute or so just to pull myself back into contemporary life. I'm actually afraid to pick up Dragonfly in Amber--if it does the same thing, I'll spend the rest of the week reading the series & get absolutely nothing done! LOL And if it's a letdown from the first book, I'd probably be devastated. I have a trip this weekend & thought about reading Dragonfly through that, but I'm not sure I can safely read these in public. Aside from the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


A very, very powerful book. I remember when I first read it, I would have to put it down for a bit before I could continue reading. That's why I recommended it as the first Book Klub we did here on KB. I knew there would be many fans and we could introduce a lot of new people to this series.



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I will say I found most of the last quarter of the book (from Wentworth on) astonishingly terrifyingly brutal. I've read more graphic viciousness, but rarely been affected by it. Since I never read spoilers, I had no idea this was coming and that likely increased the impact. Truly amazing writing throughout, even in those parts. Needless to say, I was up for the remainder of the night after finishing this one!


I think part of that is because you get so emotionally involved with Jamie and Claire, it affects you more. There's also a scene toward the end of DiA that rips me apart every time, and I've probably read that book a dozen times, too.

Dragonfly in Amber isn't quite as good as Outlander, but you won't be disappointed. It's still a great book.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I read the entire series every year, but I find myself reading the first two more often.  The first two books kind of feel complete, and you can either stop or go on with the rest.  It all depends on if I actually need to do something other than read for a week or two.  My DH knows when I'm reading a "Jamie book", he isn't going to see me for a while.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> I read the entire series every year, but I find myself reading the first two more often. The first two books kind of feel complete, and you can either stop or go on with the rest. It all depends on if I actually need to do something other than read for a week or two. My DH knows when I'm reading a "Jamie book", he isn't going to see me for a while.


You can stop after the second one? I have to read Voyager because


Spoiler



I've got to get to the part where Claire walks in on Jamie in the print shop


. How can you not read that part? I've now got it bookmarked on my K so I can get to that goody whenever I want?


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> You can stop after the second one? I have to read Voyager because
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I know, but I do read them all every year, just the first two when I need a quick "Jamie fix" I have trouble with waiting to get to in Drums of Autumn


Spoiler



Jamie's first reaction to Bree "your Huge"


 I really need to get over to the book club. Marrianner, what it comes down to is just buy and read them all, Its too hard to resist the pull of Jamie. There are just too many good parts.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I find that I have to read something else in between each of the books, mostly because when I finish the series, I go into deep withdrawal that lasts until I get into another series or another Outlander book going.  Saying that, it is usually a short sweet story i.e., a western or good girly book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> I know, but I do read them all every year, just the first two when I need a quick "Jamie fix" I have trouble with waiting to get to in Drums of Autumn
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yes, do join us in the book klub. I just posted the first discussion questions for The Fiery Cross. We're moving fast, but feel free to go at your own pace and discuss in your own style.


----------



## Keith Melton (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL, my wife insisted I read this series. I kept putting her off, wondering why she was raving about it. Finally, I gave in and gave it a go. 

I must admit that Diana Gabaldon is an excellent writer. I was immediately hooked. The description, the depth of characters, the twists and turns, all were magnificent. 

I'm glad you enjoyed it, too!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Keith Melton said:


> LOL, my wife insisted I read this series. I kept putting her off, wondering why she was raving about it. Finally, I gave in and gave it a go.
> 
> I must admit that Diana Gabaldon is an excellent writer. I was immediately hooked. The description, the depth of characters, the twists and turns, all were magnificent.
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed it, too!


It's always nice to see a guy enjoy this series. It's hard to convince them that this is not your standard bodice-ripper. I think the depth of the characters is what drew me in to this series and keeps me coming back for more.

Join our book klub if you like. We're on The Fiery Cross, now. Jump in whenever.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I've tried twice, and I simply cannot get into Dragonfly in Amber. Just came back from a weekend trip that I had planned to get this one accomplished in, and no can do. Bored silly and a little irritated with the start,


Spoiler



with how many chapters of Claire back in Britain, then the beginning of the stint in France, which has been a real yawner. Outlander was well written & grabbed you into the story quickly....this one is putting me to sleep and I'm about ready to just read the Wikis for the rest of the series!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I've tried twice, and I simply cannot get into Dragonfly in Amber. Just came back from a weekend trip that I had planned to get this one accomplished in, and no can do. Bored silly and a little irritated with the start,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I understand how you feel. Outlander was so outstanding that none of the subsequent books lived up to it. But you are missing out on some really heart wrenching scenes toward the end of _Dragonfly in Amber_.

I'm finding that reading it with the Klub is making a difference in my enjoyment of the books that were disappointing when I first read them.


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I've tried twice, and I simply cannot get into Dragonfly in Amber. Just came back from a weekend trip that I had planned to get this one accomplished in, and no can do. Bored silly and a little irritated with the start,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I have to agree, I did not get into Dragonfly in Amber the same way that I did Outlander, but I stuck with it. I'm now about half through Voyager, and am loving it.

Kathy


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

I read them all last summer...I swear I felt my butt getting wider and wider as i sat hour after hour, day after day, week after week reading the Outlander series.  My husband used to laugh at me when he would find me STANDING in the kitchen reading.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I am enamored of this series too, but I do have to say that DiA is probably the hardest one to get through of all of them.  Not that's it's bad, just slower I guess.  But the end is worht it, and you need it for subsequent books , which are great!  If you're having a hard time getting through it, just start halfway, then you'll find yourself saying, wait when did that happen?  and going back to read parts of the beginning that you need.  LOL  works pretty good.

Oh and I have already decided that when I divorce my husband I am totally marrying a Scottish man ....  now I just have to find a reason to get a divorce!! LOL (I am joking of course)

Rachel


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

I guess I'm one of those people who's going to buy books on kindle even though I already own the paper copy.  Outlander is a perfect example to me of a too-big-to-be-comfortable book.  It was recommended to me by an old cowboy at the ranch where I go riding and when I finally picked it up, I read it in a weekend.  Nothing else got done around the house.  I had a lot of trouble getting through DiA though.  Wonder if I should re-read that to pick up the thread of the story again or go on to the next one.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

threeundertwo, welcome to the Boards.  If you have an introduction thread somewhere I haven't found it yet.  I've been gone a few days.  Does your user name mean 3 kids under 2?  Just curious.  And I like your avatar.  I was talking to my son last night about books, of course.  He's 23 and reads constantly.  He suggested I read the Harry Potter series.  I know lots of folks here have so it must be a good series.  
Again, welcome a great place.
deb


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi deb!

Yes, I introduced myself a couple of days ago.  There is so much to read here I've mostly been lurking. 

I had 3 kids under 2, now my oldest is 12 and my twins are 11.

I think adults get something much different from the Harry Potter books than young people do.  Quite witty and enjoyable to read.  Wish they were available on the kindle!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Athenagwis said:


> I am enamored of this series too, but I do have to say that DiA is probably the hardest one to get through of all of them. Not that's it's bad, just slower I guess. But the end is worht it, and you need it for subsequent books , which are great! If you're having a hard time getting through it, just start halfway, then you'll find yourself saying, wait when did that happen? and going back to read parts of the beginning that you need. LOL works pretty good.


First, I think the beginning of DiA throws most of us for a loop. Huh! What? They were on their way to Rome, and here is Claire and Bree in 1968. I think it's slower in comparison to the fast pace of Outlander. I also think we want to know what happened to Jamie and Claire and how did Claire end up in 1968 and we get anxious to find out.

I like your suggestion Athena.

The hardest one for me was The Fiery Cross, which we are reading now in the Book Klub. For those of you who haven't joined us yet, reading along with other people and discussing them has really enhanced my enjoyment of the series.

We're rushing through, now, because we want to finish before the next one comes out in September.



threeundertwo said:


> I guess I'm one of those people who's going to buy books on kindle even though I already own the paper copy. Outlander is a perfect example to me of a too-big-to-be-comfortable book. It was recommended to me by an old cowboy at the ranch where I go riding and when I finally picked it up, I read it in a weekend. Nothing else got done around the house. I had a lot of trouble getting through DiA though. Wonder if I should re-read that to pick up the thread of the story again or go on to the next one.


This is one of the few series I have replaced. I'm just stretching it out and only buying the e-book as we get to it in the Klub.

An old cowboy recommended it? That's really something. Doesn't seem like the kind of book an old cowboy would read.


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

> An old cowboy recommended it? That's really something. Doesn't seem like the kind of book an old cowboy would read.


When I first met him, he started telling me about this great book he'd just discovered - "The Once and Future King" - one of my favorites. He's quite a character. He takes me to task regularly for not reading "The Mists of Avalon" ( I know, I know, I should read it.)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Athenagwis said:


> Oh and I have already decided that when I divorce my husband I am totally marrying a Scottish man .... now I just have to find a reason to get a divorce!! LOL (I am joking of course)
> 
> Rachel


I did that one already. LOL Second husband's family **thought** they had a significant chunk of Irish in their background. The family genealogist discovered quite a while back that that branch of the family was Scottish instead! Can't remember which clan off the top of my head, I'll ask tonight.

So far, I haven't been able to bring myself back to DIA. Gertie hit it on the head, it's so slow paced that I just can't get interested in it, and I want to know NOW how Claire ends up back in modern times. Cliffs Notes, anyone?  Maybe starting in the middle wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

threeundertwo said:


> When I first met him, he started telling me about this great book he'd just discovered - "The Once and Future King" - one of my favorites. He's quite a character. He takes me to task regularly for not reading "The Mists of Avalon" ( I know, I know, I should read it.)


Nah, you don't have to. It was a book that I should have liked more than I did.



VictoriaP said:


> So far, I haven't been able to bring myself back to DIA. Gertie hit it on the head, it's so slow paced that I just can't get interested in it, and I want to know NOW how Claire ends up back in modern times. Cliffs Notes, anyone?  Maybe starting in the middle wouldn't be a bad idea.


Sorry, no cliff notes, no spoilers. At least not from me. There are too many things in the book that end up being important later on. And, as I mentioned earlier, there is one heart-wrenching scene that you absolutely have to read. Not telling you where it is, either. I'm such a meanie.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I read Mists back in high school, and have reread it several times since.  I think in some ways it just doesn't wear well over the 20 or so years since I first read it; unlike most books in my library, it's not one I go back to often.

As for Outlander, I gave in & checked out the synopsis available online for each of the books.  Hmmm........now I'm even less sure whether or not I'll make it through.  I think I may put this series back on the shelf for a bit & revisit it later; I think I'm more in the mood for lighter stuff again. LOL


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I read Mists back in high school, and have reread it several times since. I think in some ways it just doesn't wear well over the 20 or so years since I first read it; unlike most books in my library, it's not one I go back to often.


I recently re-"listened" to it; Davina Porter narrates it - and I found it wonderful. But I LOVE Davina Porter reading English/British/Scottish stories.


----------



## Keith Melton (Jul 22, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> It's always nice to see a guy enjoy this series. It's hard to convince them that this is not your standard bodice-ripper. I think the depth of the characters is what drew me in to this series and keeps me coming back for more.
> 
> Join our book klub if you like. We're on The Fiery Cross, now. Jump in whenever.


Thank you for the kind invitation. ^_^
I think I stopped before reading Drums of Autumn, so I'm a little behind the reading curve. I need to get it in gear and finish. There's another one coming out soon, correct?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Keith Melton said:


> Thank you for the kind invitation. ^_^
> I think I stopped before reading Drums of Autumn, so I'm a little behind the reading curve. I need to get it in gear and finish. There's another one coming out soon, correct?


Yes, An Echo in the Bone comes out 9/22. You've only got about 3,000 pages to get through before then.


----------



## Keith Melton (Jul 22, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Yes, An Echo in the Bone comes out 9/22. You've only got about 3,000 pages to get through before then.


3000!  That's...really intimidating. <Sigh>


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Keith Melton said:


> 3000!  That's...really intimidating. <Sigh>


Well, it's a few hundred less than 3K, but still pretty intimidating.

Right now, I'm posting discussion questions. When we get to Echo, we're pretty much going to have at it. I'll start a thread for each "Part" as soon as I get the book dnl'd and everyone can discuss at their own pace.


----------

